# betta problem



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

my friend has a betta she recently changed the water and now his gills are puffing out really bad


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

she put him in a cup to get this picture but here it is (not very good quality) 
his gills seem tense and his tummy keeps getting big and his gills more stretched any thoughts?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Did she add dechlorinator to the new water?What size is his tank,filter,heater ect.If the temp is a major difference itll stress him.So will chlorine.Any use of soap cleaning his tank?If so,was it rinsed really well?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

she added de chlorinate she uses room temp water no need for heater (75ish degrees to 80) and not sure on tank but she did use soap to clean it...could that have irritated him?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If she didnt rinse good,then yes.I use soap on mine,many dont.You have to rinse it really well.Hows the fish this morning?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

im not sure how it is this morning she hasn't text me yet but i told her to make sure she rinsed out the tank good and if she doesn't want to use soap anymore use aquarium salt and water and i told her to put a little aquarium salt and warmer water into the tank to calm him down and in case its bacteria it should clear it up


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good advice!Tell her to keep him warm too.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 21, 2011)

ok so she did what i told her and said the swelling has gone down a lot and he is eating and calm now and so hopefully the swelling keeps going down. on another note i got a heater for my betta and he is swimmin around so happily now


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Good deal!Yes they hate cold water.He will stay healthier now.


----------

